# The trunk is not open after dead batery



## gmoreschi (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, I have a Nissan 2011 Murano Crosscabriolet.
This morning I faced a dead battery and after fixed it I was not able anymore to open trunk door.

I tried to open internally pushing button next to the panel, also via remote key, and manually, but nothing worked.

This is not only problem, since this car is convertible. The car is assuming my top is open and blinking red icon saying the top is open, but is not. Thus, it makes a noise every time a drive.

This second problem is easy to fix as long as I was able to open the trunk and put the correct position the top storage lid.

The whole problem is how should I do to open the trunk? Then I could easily fix both problems...

Any idea or help is much appreciate since I will need to drive back to my home for about 40 minutes with constantly noise....

Thank you,
Gustavo


----------



## gmoreschi (Jun 23, 2016)

just for reference:
If the top does not open or close electrically :: Soft top (CrossCabriolet models) :: Pre-driving checks and adjustments :: Nissan Murano 2009-2016 Owner's Manual :: Nissan Murano - NiSuv.com

However, the most important for me would be to open the trunk...thank you!


----------



## Donnam (Dec 16, 2016)

were you able to resolve this problem on your on. This happened to me last night


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Same happened to me - changing battery on 2011 CC. Pulled the fuse to omit the flashing warning / alarm sound that it believes is open top. Due to 'open top' the trunk does not open by any method - even by mechanical key. I need to put the shelf back into 'use top' position within the trunk and cure this problem.

How do I pop the trunk?

Has anyone attempted back seat to gain access to trunk to pull lever to open?


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

I am having the same problem. Had battery changed yesterday, now convertible icon lit on dashboard with high pitch sound while driving and unable to open trunk. Does anybody have a resolution? (I am a girl and unfortunately have limited car based knowledge) 
Thank you for assistance


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Donorcycle,

I pulled the fuse to get rid of the annoying alarm - but in the process also prevents the doors from being locked. This is my wife's car - so I have not had the time today to look at it yet.

I have requested the same information from 3 other Nissan sites with no response to resolving the problem, even though other people have had the same problem earlier. When I do - I will let you know. I did have the Murano CC to the dealer to change transmission fluid and to look at my problem. After 2.5 hrs of research - their Sr. Diagnostics technician drew a blank - but wanted to replace the Body Control Module for $2,700 plus labor. 

I believe the answer is - to get the trunk open and place the tray in the proper position - so the top will function. Once the top functions - all other problems go away.

Next - I am going to see if I can gain access to the inside trunk release from removing the back seat - or portions of it.


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

WIS, 
Thank you for the reply. I had the same thought (if able to get the trunk open, I could pull the convertible tray out thereby being able to lower the convertible). I even tried to go through a small opening in the backseat by the convertible top with a long handed gripper trying to pull the emergency cord...no luck. I would love to hear back if you come up with something. By the way, I do have an appointment with Nissan dealership Monday 1/9/17. If they resolve the issue, I will share with you.


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

My suggestion - is to ask the service department if they have ever worked on a Murano convertible and if so - how many. If I would have asked this question to this dealership - I would have contacted the next - to identify experience and what they did to resolve the problem prior to them getting their hands on it. I spent several hundred dollars on their education with nothing in return. I am making calls to several dealerships in the area to see what their recommendations are. I appreciate the shared knowledge. This weekend - I am going to see if I can find an access to the trunk via back seat. Thanks!


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Donorcycle - one item you could clear up for me - did you remove your key from your FOB and attempt to open the trunk? I was unaware of the key hole in the trunk underneath the trim panel - to the right of the back up camera. I attempted this - but key would not turn.


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

WIS, 

Yes, I did attempt to open with the key (I had no idea there was a key access until I saw it in a post). The key went in but would not turn. Great idea about asking dealership about experience level! You know, it is difficult for me to believe the Nissan dealerships have never encountered this problem as it relates to battery issues as they undoubtedly changed many batteries. You would think somewhere along the line a technician (or two) has forgotten to back up the car computer with a memory board before removing the battery thus having the same issue we are facing...

If you do find a way in, I'd sure love to hear!


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

WIS
One other thing, I found a Nissan Factory Service Manual on ********.com/service-manual and am trying to decipher. It does talk about the body control module and "symptom" management. Maybe you might find some helpful information in this. I haven't made my way all the way through it yet...


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Donorcycle

Popped the two clips in bottom rear seat - removed rear seat. Removed two lower (13 mm) bolts for the back of the seat, lift upward (bit of a struggle) - unlatch 3 clips. Back seat removed. Solid separated wall between trunk and interior. Bose bass speaker (mounted on a separate support structure) positioned in the lower center section of the divider. Remove speaker- (4) 10 mm bolts. Maybe a slight opening to the trunk behind the speaker location. Nope. Put it back together. 

I did notice that the 2 pop-up (when rolled over) safety head rests has 4 support posts (2 for each side), each of those had additional welding tabs after the car was painted - with a blue marker going through it.

Another suggestion received was - remove positive / negative battery leads and touch the two together for 10 minutes. Leads can't touch - put a jumper between the two chassis side leads. Nothing.

I question the reason why the key - when inserted into the trunk lock - will not turn? Not sure of what could be blocking its ability to turn - except rust. Up til last year - this one has not been driven in winter.

Next - research for connection that goes directly to the trunk solenoid - to get that to function - hopefully to pop trunk.

Hope your experience with the dealer is positive. From my dealer experience - they could not obtain any response to / from the Soft Top Control Unit (P/N 285C11GR0A) - thinking it was shortened out during battery replacement.


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

I do have parts of 2011 Murano CrossCabriolet service manual - looking for complete service manual. The following pdf section files are missing from the supplied service manual:

EM, EC, TM, DLN, SRC, HA, HAC, INT, SE, ADP, DLK, SEC, RF, EXT, BRM, EXL, INL, LAN,PG, MWI, AND AV.

Are these files available?


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Donorcycle

Today I went to my brother-in-law's independent auto shop to see if he could gain access / communication to the body control module. Within minutes - we were able to open the trunk and repositioned the trunk shelf to operate the top. The mechanical key did function one time - but failed repeatedly prior to and afterwards. Perhaps due to non-use - corroded within. I will be taking the key cylinder out to identify why it doesn't work with key.

How did your visit to the dealership go?


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

WIS

Rats...I wanted to be the bearer of good news (I am so happy you got yours open though!!) I just got home from Dealership and WOO HOO... They had my trunk open within 20 minutes!!! First, they hooked it up to computer, no errors codes were reported. Computer showed all connections were working properly. Next they started the car, tried to push the trunk button and of course nothing happened. Then they attempted FOB, again nothing. Finally they toggled the valet button in the glove box (which I already tried but cannot remember if I had the engine running at that time or not ) and voila...the trunk opened by pushing the button on dashboard as well as the FOB. Also, the key DOES turn in the trunk lock. Best part of all, they charged me NOTHING!! This was Kendrick Nissan in Lafayette, IN 

Thank you for all of your feedback and help!!!


----------



## WIS (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats! And now your key turns freely in the trunk lock? This makes no sense that I know of - why the key would not work prior to this in the trunk lock. Wonder if the trunk lock sticks? I do know when I was successful (one time) that the key did turn in the trunk - it turned very easy. My trunk lock still doesn't function - so I will dive into this a bit further.

And the price of your dealership fixing it - nice job! ;-)


----------



## Donorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks! Yep, turns freely every time (I've tried it several times now). I wonder if it was "locked out" some how due to the trunk circuit needing reset?? I'm not sure...I really don't have a lot of knowledge on car related matters. I did notice on my previous post that someone had XXX out the web address for the service manual. I guess we are not allowed to reference other websites on THIS website. But, at this point I am very happy! Also, I am thankful for sites such as this!! 

I hope you get your locked squared away soon and I am thankful we both have are trunk issue resolved! The trunk key access may come in handy in the future!


----------



## southbound16 (Mar 20, 2017)

After my battery went dead and a recharge, I had the top open light on, even though it was closed and the truck would not work. I unhooked the negative lead to the battery. Then I let the car set for 15 minutes and hooked the battery back up and all is well. Almost, now the window does not go back up after shutting the doors. Goes down each time you open the door but does not go back up. Had the same issue before but don't remember how I fixed it. Probably will unhook the battery again and see what happens.


----------



## wesley1957 (May 26, 2017)

Donorcycle said:


> WIS
> 
> Rats...I wanted to be the bearer of good news (I am so happy you got yours open though!!) I just got home from Dealership and WOO HOO... They had my trunk open within 20 minutes!!! First, they hooked it up to computer, no errors codes were reported. Computer showed all connections were working properly. Next they started the car, tried to push the trunk button and of course nothing happened. Then they attempted FOB, again nothing. Finally they toggled the valet button in the glove box (which I already tried but cannot remember if I had the engine running at that time or not ) and voila...the trunk opened by pushing the button on dashboard as well as the FOB. Also, the key DOES turn in the trunk lock. Best part of all, they charged me NOTHING!! This was Kendrick Nissan in Lafayette, IN
> 
> Thank you for all of your feedback and help!!!


Thank you donorcycle. I started the engine, pushed the toggle in the glove box, and she worked liked magic!! Thanks for sharing.


Wes -Dallas Texas


----------



## treetop64 (Jun 14, 2018)

What fuse did you pull to get rid of that annoying sound, because it thinks the roof is open?


----------



## treetop64 (Jun 14, 2018)

Good Morning,

Can you tell me what fuse you pulled and where its located?


----------

